# Solved: Free Snipping tool for XP



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Am wanting to do a trip route on map of australia and understand I need a snipping tool for this purpose.

Am using XP Professional.

Any recommendations and I need directions on how to run the tool.
Thanks
Pedro


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you need a "snipping tool" for? The Vista snipping tool is a way to capture screen shot images. What does that have to do with mapping routes? Google Maps does a good job of that.


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw this map on
http://touringoz.yuku.com/topic/1058

It traces the route and yes the tool used was from Vista.
However, i am using XP Professional and can't see an equivalent tool on it.

Pedro


----------



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

is the attached ok?


----------



## gaorr (Oct 22, 2002)

here is a tool I use - rather old but free and works well


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can just use the Print Screen key or any number of free screen capture programs.


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Gaoit , 
Is that shot just a screen shot of someone else's map or did you get a map and then draw your route on it.
Thanks for that link too
Pedro


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Doublehelix,
sorry i missed your post when I replied above .
The screen shot is the end result I want to be able to draw on a map before screen shot.
I was told Vista has this ability but I have XP 

Pedro

Pedro


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Here is a link for the Vista snipping tool ported to XP. Just follow the directions and good luck!
http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=19718&st=0#entry182704


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

you can just use google map's directions and then drag the points to make your own route and take a screenshot of that?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

FastStone Capture has these capabilities.


----------



## Pedro15 (Oct 5, 2008)

Solved thanks to all for the good suggestions and links.
Now to do some plotting.

Pedro


----------

